# Thanksgiving dinner



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone know a restaurant in the Algarve, (I would consider the Lisbon area, also), that would serve anything close to a Thanksgiving dinner next week? As I've only been here just over a month and somehow my reservation got lost at an expat event, I am looking for anywhere I might get a meal to celebrate the holiday (Nov. 24). 

I thought about cooking it myself but I've read about how hard it is to find the spices and ingredients for all the dishes. I may still do something small myself, but would love to find a place that had at least a turkey entre or ham and cranberry, etc... Prefer being out with others than celebrating in my apartment... 😊

Thanks,
KC


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Check with the Americans in Portugal -AMP group, they have events often, and also check with the Facebook group, Americans in Portugal - The expat group, I think the second has quite a few Algarve members. Brenda Stanford Adams is the moderator of the group listed second, she has been very helpful on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks, Grammymissy. I think one of those two is the one I had the reservation mixup with. But I will certainly check out the other one!

Happy Thanksgiving next week!

KC


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

